# Anyone know difference betw. Moby and Sleepy wrap?



## svmaine

I hope I'm not rehashing old threads but I'm trying to decide which sling would be best. I tried an over one shoulder sling with my first 2 9+lb. DS's and my lower back would kill me after 5 minutes. So I think I should go for a design that goes over both shoulders and carries the kid higher? Any suggestions and clear differences betw, the Moby and Sleepy Wrap?

TIA!!


----------



## Quirky

I think they're fairly new -- I haven't been able to find reviews at www.thebabywearer.com in the review section, and a thread search there isn't turning up any answers, only questions!

Have you tried emailing Sleepy Wrap to ask how they're different from Moby?


----------



## pixiepunk

svmaine - are you figuring on one purchase that you want to last for babywearing into toddler years, or just something that will get you through the newborn period? stretchy wraps can be a nice, affordable option and work well for newborns, but IMO are not appropriate for older/heavier babies - and especially not for back carries, which is mainly how i babywear. if you're looking for something that will last, i would say you're better off with a good quality woven wrap or a mei tai. both options are just dandy with newborns, but work much better with older babies and toddlers in a variety of carries.


----------



## svmaine

Thanks for the advice! Yep, I'm hoping for something I can wear into the toddler years and since my babies start out heavy it sounds like I should avoid the stretchy wraps. I think I'll try and find a sleepy wrap on ebay and see how it goes. Now if only this baby would come out soon so I can give my back a little rest, this







is causing a few aches!!!


----------



## daisycullen2003

i see this is an old thread, but wanted to post a reply anyway. a friend of mine created the sleepy wrap and from my understanding she uses a stretchy, yet really strong fabric. so i would say it's stronger than other stretchy wraps but not as strong as say a storch or didymous. it's definitely much more affordable than others. i have also seen some big babies being carried in it very comfortably! i'm sure they could give you much better help if you e-mail them directly. they are a new company and just getting their name out there now. they are great people!
lisa


----------



## Quirky

I now have both and wouldn't recommend the Sleepy Wrap as something that will last into the toddler years. It is very stretchy, much more so than the Moby, and although it's lovely for a tiny baby, it will be WAY too boingy for a bigger baby. My 3 month old is about 14 pounds and I think I've just about reached the upper weight limit -- even when I tie it really snugly, she still sags.









For a less expensive but awesome hybrid wrap that will be more supportive over time, you might check out a Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Stretch wrap. And you should stalk the Trading Post here and the For Sale or Trade forum at The Babywearer for good deals -- probably better than ebay.


----------



## BurgersMama

Hi there!
Just wanted to add my opinion.
Ive used both a moby and sleepywrap.
I think their very similar but I love the feel of the sleepywrap. Its very buttery soft. Holds its shape nicely when tied tightly and correctly. I think this is a mistake a lot of babywearers do when using a stretchier wrap.. they tie it to loose.. and then it sags.

I can wrap Taite (my 15 mo. old 23 lb baby) on my back in the sleepy and it holds its shape very well... as long as I dont go jogging for a mile :-D

Heres a pic of mine!

MY SLEEPY WRAP


----------

